# Kerry office reacts after questionable pictures appear on gossip site



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Kerry office reacts after questionable pictures appear on gossip site*










*Related Links*


TMZ.com

BOSTON -- Sen. John Kerry's office is talking about some questionable pictures that have shown up on the Internet. 
The pictures on TMZ.com show the Senator with several girls who appear to be college-aged and drinking. 
In its post, the website claims they were told Kerry was partying with the girls. 
Kerry spokesperson David Wade issued this statement in response: "The caption on this TMZ gossip website is completely erroneous and insulting and it should be immediately corrected. The group came off the boat and onto the dock, took a photo with Sen. Kerry and his friends, and then Sen. Kerry and his two friends immediately walked away. End of story."

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO83688/


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I saw this yesterday at Hotair: Our esteemed junior senator appeared to be half in the jar, posing with these kids. The "penis straws" were a nice touch. There was maybe a half dozen (that's six {6}, for any journalists trying to follow along...) pics in the group.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Cost of a weekend on Hulbert Ave:

New kite surfing harness - $285

Cocktails and dinner at LoLa 41 - $427

Fingering drunk hussies on the way back from the Club Car - Priceless!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Look on the brightside, at least none of them ended up on the bottom of a lake. #-o


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Errr ahhh, How many more Mistah Speakah, how many more....


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't stand the guy, but I think this is being overblown. I lost count of how many drunken women had their picture taken with me at The Tent/Water Works, and it was nothing more than PR.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I voted for taking the picture, before I voted against it. *


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> *Kerry office reacts after questionable pictures appear on gossip site*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Innocent pic or not...should have thought about how the public would look at the picture. Not too mention...Kerry looks wasted himself.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- Overblown and silly.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He is just trying to live up to Kennedy's standards


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

cmagryan said:


> - Overblown and silly.


Overblown? No.

Silly? Yes.

The pictures are what they are. Is anyone, here or anywhere, surprised or shocked by this? No (well, maybe the Church Lady). Liberals will say it's "no big deal" or "So?". Conservatives will say "par for the course".

No thinking person believes that Senator Kerry should be drummed out of office or censured for this: it is merely a reminder of the differences between liberals and conservatives and the perceptions of them.

Now, imagine what the response of our media would have been had this been a photograph of anyone with an "R" after their name...or how about if it were, heaven forfend, George W.? Then you would have seen "overblown".


----------

